

Steve Jobs reportedly seen at California's Stanford Cancer Center - domino
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/16/apples_steve_jobs_reportedly_seen_at_californias_stanford_cancer_center.html

======
donohoe
I'm guessing it's futile but I have to ask that we not up-vote this content.
While his health will have a direct impact on Apple I think we should just
leave this alone.

We're going to see it plastered everywhere else so no need to have his illness
be a hot topic here too. I would say this of anyone, be it Gates, Arrington,
etc.

my 2 cents

~~~
vgurgov
+1 I am surprised to see that someone even LIKED this link in google reader.

------
iamdave
Well...yes..isn't it known that he's had signs of cancer for a while now?

